# Powdered smoke flavoring?



## cabin fever (Oct 11, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of sites that sell sausage seasonings also sell hickory and mesquite powdered smoke flavorings. Does anyone here have any experience with this product? Is it more or less the same as using liquid smoke in a sausage recipe or is the smoke flavor more natural? I'm getting ready to place a small order for some seasonings from psseasoning.com and just wanted some advice. Thanks.


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 11, 2010)

Hickory smoke powder is very similar to liquid smoke.  I have never personally used it, but the company I work for sells a lot of the hickory smoke powder.  I wouldn't say that it is anymore natural than liquid smoke (both are considered natural products).  They both originate and are derived from natural smoke.  The flavoring is going to be quite similar, the biggest difference is simply a liquid vs powder format.  Liquid smoke vs Hickory Powder vs actual smoking is just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a strange question, why would you buy smoke for sausage and then smoke the sausage or did I miss something. Dont be offended I miss stuff a lot


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 11, 2010)

It can just give you an extra smoke flavoring (although liquid smoke and hickory smoke powder taste a little different than actual smoking) or if you don't have the option of using real smoke, i.e. you are making jerky by using either an oven or a dehydrator instead of a smokehouse.  If you are using an oven or dehydrator for jerky, you don't really have the option of using actual smoke so if you still want a smoke flavoring, you simply use liquid smoke or hickory smoke powder.


----------



## princess (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't often share NEGATIVE opinions, but since you asked for experience... I don't care for the flavor of "smoke flavorings" and have run into a few that also contain MSG, which causes me to have tremendous migraines.

$.02

-Princess

 


Cabin Fever said:


> I've noticed that a lot of sites that sell sausage seasonings also sell hickory and mesquite powdered smoke flavorings. Does anyone here have any experience with this product? Is it more or less the same as using liquid smoke in a sausage recipe or is the smoke flavor more natural? I'm getting ready to place a small order for some seasonings from psseasoning.com and just wanted some advice. Thanks.


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 12, 2010)

I have never seen MSG in Hickory Smoke Powder...  Many people do either love or hate the "smoke flavoring" from the powder or liquid smoke.  It is has a distinctly different flavor than actual smoke, but that is just kind of the trade off you get by getting a smoke flavor easier and faster.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a friend that uses hickory powder for his version of Blue Diamond Hickory Smoked Almonds. It's not too bad and doesn't contain the hugh amount of sodium that BD does.  I've offered to smoke him up some almonds when I have the Lang fired up but I haven't yet convinced him to give it a go.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 12, 2010)

I have and use both the Hickory and Mesquite powders. I got them both from The Spice House in Chicago. I use them sparingly in sauces, gravies, rice dishes (very good in spanish style rice), sauteed veggies. Basically things I wouldn't be smoking, but want a hint of smoke flavor. It is a little different than actually smoking because it's a different process. I likem' for what I do with them. They are not intended to take the place of the real thing and I think that's where people get put off, because they are using this stuff on a butt they cook in the crock pot expecting it to taste like the real thing. Ain't gonna happen. If it was that easy everybody would be doing it. I say use this stuff on what you don't smoke. I've even put it in grits, that's pretty good too.

Here's what it says on the bottles: Hickory - The natural smoke from a hickory burning fire is spray dried onto a malt-sugar base. Mesquite - Pure mesquite smoke flavor taken from fire smoke, spray-dried onto a natural corn flour base.


----------



## cabin fever (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. I decided to pass on the powdered smoke since it doesn't really sound like much of an improvement over liquid smoke. I ended up just ordering a few "trial size" seasonings for fresh sausage from sausagesource.com instead. Psseasoning wanted $17.00 to ship an $8.69 order so that was a no-go for me. I'm not cheap, but I don't believe in burning money either.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 12, 2010)

That's what always gets me CF is the shipping. I'm with you, I'm not cheap and expect to pay a fair amount but sometimes it is blatantly over the top. I love it when I get the free shipping from Amazon! LOL!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 12, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I have and use both the Hickory and Mesquite powders. I got them both from The Spice House in Chicago. I use them sparingly in sauces, gravies, rice dishes (very good in spanish style rice), sauteed veggies. Basically things I wouldn't be smoking, but want a hint of smoke flavor. It is a little different than actually smoking because it's a different process. I likem' for what I do with them. They are not intended to take the place of the real thing and I think that's where people get put off, because they are using this stuff on a butt they cook in the crock pot expecting it to taste like the real thing. Ain't gonna happen. If it was that easy everybody would be doing it. I say use this stuff on what you don't smoke. I've even put it in grits, that's pretty good too.
> 
> Here's what it says on the bottles: Hickory - The natural smoke from a hickory burning fire is spray dried onto a malt-sugar base. Mesquite - Pure mesquite smoke flavor taken from fire smoke, spray-dried onto a natural corn flour base.


I've learned something new today............ thanks squirrel


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

You're quite welcome! That's what this wonderful site is all about, sharing our knowledge. I learn something new every day!


----------



## princess (Oct 13, 2010)

Those also sound like a lot better (simpler? fewer ingredients? *not* MSG?) than the crap I had and threw away.  I may have to give them a try!
 


Squirrel said:


> You're quite welcome! That's what this wonderful site is all about, sharing our knowledge. I learn something new every day!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

No MSG in these Princess. I have plenty if you want me to send you a sample just PM me!


----------

